# Scottish Meet



## BreTT

Right, I'll grasp the thistle...anyone interested in meeting up in mid-late January 03 to thrash experience foz's chipped TT? As he is in Aberdeen, and the rest of us seem to be spread from Central Belt to Dundee, seems somewhere "up north" is sensible.

Other thoughts / suggestions welcome.

BreTT


----------



## Silversea

Count me in 

Regards,
Des.


----------



## donny

I am up for a meet you have IM

Cheers

Donny


----------



## Silversea

Hi Donny,

Anywhere that is central to everyone suits me.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hi folks, I'm in Glasgow and would be interested in a Scottish TT meet, so count me in.

cheers

ALI 8)


----------



## foz01

> ting up in mid-late January 03 to thrash experience foz's chipped TT?


 :

ooer missus 

Some time in jan should be ok, unless i have bought a flat and the car will have been sold :'(

well maybe  ;D

foz


----------



## MikeS

Count me in. Living in Aberdeen, but willing to travel.

MikeS


----------



## foz01

Lo mike what you got?

Silver
** TNT

Lowered with big loys and a Milltelk hanging out the back ;D


----------



## rktec

2 more donchaknow . . . ;D

Meself - Edinburgh

Mebruv - Aberdeen

Need any help, give us a mail


----------



## BreTT

Excellent - quite a lot of people interested. Next questions - where and when?

I am thinking either weekend of 11/12 or 18/19 of January. I started to look at football and rugby fixtures to try work out the best weekend and then got fed up. Either IM me with your preference of day and/or weekend or post here and I'll collate and post the consensus view.

Additionally, where? Perth? Dundee? Arbroath? It needs to be somewhere reasonable for Aberdeen, Glasgow, Edinburgh, Dundee. Any alternative suggestions?

Looking forward to it already! 

Brett


----------



## neuromancer

Sounds good - just hope my car is here in time


----------



## vagman

Broughty Ferry or Carnoustie will suit me fine.  ;D


----------



## BreTT

> Broughty Ferry or Carnoustie will suit me fine.  ;D


Carnoustie? I'll throw the golf clubs in the back!


----------



## BreTT

> Sounds good - just hope my car is here in time


I thought yours was due the 6th of January...hence the choice of dates.....


----------



## nutts

Any of you guys want to be the TTOC ScoTTish rep? It's the last and MOST important position on the committee ;D


----------



## BreTT

> ScoTTish


Lol - I didn't notice that before, and I thought I was being clever with BreTT!

Gis a clue what's involved so that anyone interested can make an informed decision!


----------



## nutts

Haven't got a clue. I'm only organising an facilitating the whole exercise ;D

Actually since we haven't had a committee before and certainly not regional reps, it's a role that will end up pretty much what you make of it. Would have thought though it would involve organising regeional meetings, maybe submitting photos to the QuaTTro mag, maybe if your region is doing something different (dyno meets, charity, etc) then jotting a few words down for the Editorial sub-committee. Stuff like that.

Anyone interested then? ;D ;D

Oh and if you have time and an inclination then represent your region at various committee piss-ups meetings. Discuss national/international events, etc


----------



## genie_v1

Count me in
Either weekend
Dunblane Hydro is in the middle - great photo opps- and a decent choice of roads close by for a wee run.


----------



## neuromancer

> I thought yours was due the 6th of January...hence the choice of dates


That's the date I've been told, but I was thinking at that time of year the mechanics at the dealer may have other things on their mind that getting my car ready in time! Still recovering from New Year ;D


----------



## andytt

i'm back from the emerald Isle on the 4th, so anytime after that.... (Rktec's bruv)

Andy.

assuming everyone can get co-ordinate permission from their respective trouble n strife's.

some of us don't have that fortune.. or was that mis-fortune Chris " 2 crashes later" RKtec


----------



## MikeS

Hey Foz,

Got an Avus 225C - no mods yet (**MCS).

We should be able to get a good turn out from Aberdeen cos theres dozens of TTs rununing round here, assuming they check out the forum?

MikeS


----------



## BreTT

> Count me in
> Either weekend
> Dunblane Hydro is in the middle - great photo opps- and a decent choice of roads close by for a wee run.


I had thought of Stirling - Wallace memorial, Stirling Castle for photo opportunities etc etc. What do you boys from Aberdeen think? Any more of a pain to get to?


----------



## MikeS

BreTT,

Stirling is not a problem for me.

MikeS


----------



## andytt

wallace memorial sounds like a pretty good place to meet, if it means i get to spend longer on the roads getting there so be it.. i've still got to go further than dundee in mine!!!... drove mother down to relatives and was forced!! to use cruise control at 65??!!!!!!

yes thats 6... f'n ..5....

grr.


----------



## BreTT

Foz (of the chipped variety) should be ok with Stirling - so should be say weekend of the 11/12th? Any preferences for which day? Personally, Sunday would be better for me but I am happy to go with the flow.


----------



## andytt

sunday would be better for me,assumin stadium del 'a sheddocksly is available for amateur games on the Saturday- the mighty McTeagle will be there!.. 

12th?.. i'll put RKTec up for the sun as well.

so thats 3 for sun.?..anymore for anymore..


----------



## Silversea

Yes, Sunday suites me....I'm easy to please 

Regards,
Des.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hi folks,

Any Sunday suites me, unless it is going to be like last Sunday when my first coil pack gave up the ghost!!!

Cheers

ALI


----------



## BreTT

Sunday the 12th of January in Stirling it is then. Venue and time to be confirmed....


----------



## Silversea

;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Yes, I'm interested 
Problem is: suggested dates of 11/12th and 18/19th are out for me :'( :'(
11/12th is to sort out the direction of the TTOC and 18th/19th is Howard's karting and my drive..
Not to worry, how about: 25th/26th Jan??
Looks like I can't go skiing next year due to TTOC and CA; but then there is always Feb and March ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT

Are you talking about heading up here for skiing? If so I am sure we could arrange a second meet for Feb/March and fit skiing in too!

I'd like to stick to the 12th if possible - the danger being that if you let it slip it won't ever happen. I was trawling through some of the old posts and a Scottish meet was mooted then - doesn't appear it ever happened....

All IMHO of course - so anyone else any thoughts?


----------



## genie_v1

Sunday 12 jan 
Ill be there
Looking forward to it


----------



## MikeS

See you on the 12th.

MikeS


----------



## A3DFU

Sorry, no: not really, BreTT. I meant skiing in Schottland. 
Looks like I got the weekend 25th/26th Jan "TTOC free" then, which sounds like skiing to me (most likely in France).
Have a great meeting up there   I'll try to join in next time round


----------



## mrklunk

Hi Folk,

Haven't got a scooby what goes on at a 'meet' but count me in for 12th January in Stirling.

Look forward to it.

Gary


----------



## BreTT

> Hi Folk,
> 
> Haven't got a scooby what goes on at a 'meet' but count me in for 12th January in Stirling.
> 
> Look forward to it.
> 
> Gary


Me neither - however main aim of this meet is to check out foz's chipped TT to see what real difference it makes over a standard car....


----------



## Silversea

> Me neither - however main aim of this meet is to check out foz's chipped TT to see what real difference it makes over a standard car....


Then we can organise a group buy ;D


----------



## foz01

thats if it's back on the road though :

coil packs.................................. ???


----------



## BreTT

Yeah that is kinda worrying i.e. whether foz will even make it. I have thought a little more about a venue. Unless someone has any other better ideas, there is the Riverside Restaurant just off of J10 of the M9, below the castle. Reasonably big car park and it is possible just to pop in for a coffee while everyone assembles. Any other thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## saint

Stirling - nice and local for me - I'm 8 miles from there - can vouch its a good easy place to meet up.


----------



## rktec

looking fwd to it 

thats if pending redundancies and tiny pitter-pattering feet don't force me to get rid . . . :-/

*hey ho* 

I'll be there on fkin push-bike - or jogging with a 3 wheeler ;D


----------



## andytt

dinna you worry, your little brother will give yu a lift... 
i'd hate you to miss out!....


----------



## rktec

errrrr - you is misin the point - that would add insult . . . . but then again - wait for my 'tail-tucked-firmly-between-legs' phonecall

: ;D 8)


----------



## andytt

insult you say?!...


christmas prezzie value down Â£30 - check[/*]
babysitting duties no longer available - check[/*]
written permission to ride in MY TT when the time comes ( hope it doesn't like!) - TBA[/*]


----------



## BreTT

;D ;D ;D Just what brothers are for!


----------



## andytt

that and introducing me to TT grin!.

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rktec

;D : 8)


----------



## BreTT

Donny has emailed me with a suggestion...waddya think?

"Once we have congregated(well it is a sunday) a rapid drive up through Callender to Lochearnhead and back through Crieff to a dispersal point in Perth(auction mart place is off the Crieff road) that would let everyone grab a coffe before heading off their own ways"

My take is that this sounds great but if the weather is good (????) then maybe take in Stirling Castle and the Wallace Memorial before heading for the cruise.

Thoughts?


----------



## saint

Though a "nice" drive - and not too far from Stirling - Stirling - Callander - Lochearnhead can be a bitch of a road if stuck behind even 2 vehicles. I crawled my way up to Killin this morning doing between 35-40 mph..........was not until nearing Killin that the road cleared.............. :-[ I unfortunately have to cover this area all too often within my job as a coooncil officer. A jaunt west to Drymen returning to Stirling via Aberfoyle and Callander gives varied types of roads and a view of Lommondside/Trossachs.


----------



## A3DFU

you lads not get any further in organising this event since I last popped in three weeks ago?  
Just go and look what Granny's done today ;D ;D
If you keep dili-dallying around, I might even join you after all  ;D


----------



## BreTT

> you lads not get any further in organising this event since I last popped in three weeks ago? Â
> Just go and look what Granny's done today Â ;D ;D
> If you keep dili-dallying around, I might even join you after all Â  ;D


It's just the route that we need to organise. Sheesh! Venue sorted (Stirling), plan sorted (meet up), cruise sorted (drive somewhere), route (not sorted). What more do you need? ;-)


----------



## rktec

Right . . . I'll start by saying that the aforementioned route sounds good to me ;D . . . but it really should depend on what people from round thos thar parts say about it, and as its sa|nt-a's back yard n all . . . 

just happy that theres no pressure on me to pick the route, and/or fkuk it up!!1  : 8)


----------



## A3DFU

I'll pop back in another 3 weeks and see if the route's been sorted  :


----------



## BreTT

> I'll pop back in another 3 weeks and see if the route's been sorted Â  :


We're free spirits up here, no planning required.....


----------



## TTotal

Brett , its the Free spirit thats probably the trouble, 

far too much of the free spirit, but then you guys are

very generous up there ! ;D

Try beer one day its less harsh on the grey cells !


----------



## saint

I am sure we will all sober up eventually and get something sorted out...........

PS - Can anyone tell me what day of the week it is???


----------



## TTotal

Monday January 6th and you're fired ! ;D


----------



## rktec

that would be a sunday m8 and as someone mentioned b4 - perhaps meeting near an eatery/drinkery (soft!) establishment would be a wise move as we wait for the stragglers to turn up Â :-/ Â how about a service station not far off the M9 or something - so its easy to find without driving through Stirling too much Â  Â having said that - perhaps the Castles car park is as good as any ?

Maybe it should be near Stirling Audi in case any more coil-packs go Â ;D Â - Oh shit - if it does happen pleeeeeeeez don't blame me guys!

Oh, and can we add a visit to the Tolbooth - my firm designed the noo bits and whould be good to see it finished with a convoy of TT's outside - (ten 4 rubberducky) . . . okay I know - T A X I ! Â :-X


----------



## A3DFU

It's not been three weeks yet, or has it?? Then again, I might have hybernated 

er..mh.. and I thought it was Friday, 13th today :-/


----------



## A3DFU

BreTT,
that country side looks superb  where is it?? Are you planning to go there on the drive?


----------



## rktec

c'mon you chaps, not long to go now Â 

I propose a couple of meet points - the granada services on the M9 (that you use to get to the Audi garage - just in case Â  Â ;D Â  )

Car park at the castle (what does it cost?) or in the square outside the Tolbooth? Â :-X

anyone . . . Â :-/


----------



## rktec

. . . or in the pub car-park next to the Audi Garage LOL ;D


----------



## saint

Ok - Car Park @ Castle is free only pay during summer - unless they have changed it recently.
The Riverway is again ok - easy to get to from Mway exit and can't miss it due to small lake and fountain infront.
However Granada is prolly the best as a rally point for everyone then moving to Castle esplanade for piccies.


----------



## saint

oh.................the pub next to Stirling Audi.................ekkkkk......have never been there and am highly unlikely to ever go there........its far from a classy joint.... :-/ : ;D


----------



## rktec

wahey- a response Â  Â cheers sa|nt-a,

I take it then that Riverway is the service station (sorry I said Granada - I think its now 'Moto' actually, and methinks it has Optimax!) and then a short drive to the Castle - then offski ? Â : Â ;D

Anymore for anymore? Â :-/

/modify

hehehe - yeah as a rule I don't tend to go into pubs with :
a) Â bars over windows Â :
b) Â no windows (left) Â 

/modify Â


----------



## TTotal

sa|nt-a..
"Ok - Car Park @ Castle is free only pay during summer "

Now I thought you ladies (is that how you spell it, I'm never sure when I visit the loos up there- confusing co there is gents too, which means there is no loo for the gals to use) or is it laddies...
to continue... were very generous folk, surely you cant be planning your meet around a carpark just co its free ! ;D


----------



## rktec

*sigh* :

not even gonna bother to reply to that 1 

DOH! :-X


----------



## TTotal

Hope you guys have a great meet and a brilliant Hogmanaye too , cheers !

I'm not gonna reply to that ! L O L ;D

John


----------



## rktec

"Hogmanaye"

 Â ;D Â : Â :-/

(those of us who regularly visit the girls loo's and who are familiar with the feeling of wool against genitalia - skirt wearing - are allowed to omit the 'e' Â  )

All the best . . . enjoy!


----------



## saint

I will post a small map of locations etc so everyone is clear where is where......(see its the cold you know)...tap....tap.....is this thing on. ???
Anyway.......was travelling back to Stirling this afternoon and saw 3 TTs - 2 coupes and 1 roadster....... ;D 1 was a nice morro blue................hrm.....morro blue...............hrm (Why did I choose black???) ho hum..... :


----------



## donny

so how many of us are turning up?  Is there an updated list? I think there may be a small group meeting at McDs just over the bridge for those of us travelling that way prior to the main RV  BreTT is away the noo as he posted something earlier about it.

Donny


----------



## saint

I hope this ain't too big for here.........










If it not here plz gimme a shout. :-/


----------



## donny

> ??? ;D Â SHOUT Â ;D ???


----------



## saint

Ok - my local website is having some issues - I need to kick my pc harder in the mornings.
I'll sort out the map asap.

:-/


----------



## rktec

Okay, those who have expressed intrest in coming AFAIK :

BreTT
GOLF_GTTi
Donny
ALI
foz01 (might need a lift, coilpacks  - AndyTT?)
MikeS
rktec
AndyTT
neuromancer (if car arrives in time - lift?)
vagman
Genie_V1
A3DFU (can't make it ?)
mrklunk
sa|nTT (posting a location map soon  )

Can those of you above say 'aye' or 'nay' just so we know who to expect , and anyone who isnt above - your more than welcome . . . Sunday 12th Stirling, at - lets say High Noon! ;D in Stirling somewhere!

12-14 - not bad so far then . . . 8)


----------



## rktec

mmmmmm, Mc D's. big breakfast addict me (yes I am 'shapely!' Â ;D Â good call Donny Â 

errr, sorry which Bridge . . . Forth ? Â :-X


----------



## donny

What you doing up so early on new years day???? going to bed I hope ;D ;D

Extreemly fragile at the moment but Yes it is the Forth Road Bridge ;D

Donny


----------



## saint

OK - have put a map of possible meeting places up on the web.

I hope its easy to follow. I have highlighted 3 places - The Riverway Restaurant Off EXT 10 M9 - Stirling Castle (Can't miss that one) and the Granada Services Off Exits 9 M80 And M9.

The choice is yours guys/gals - I don't know how many of you know the area at all, but it is dead easy to navigate around Stirling.

http://www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


----------



## BreTT

> BreTT,
> that country side looks superb Â  Â where is it?? Â Are you planning to go there on the drive?


Sorry been away. The castle in question is Lochranza Castle on the Isle of Arran. Beautiful island, often called "Scotland in minature"....


----------



## BreTT

> OK - have put a map of possible meeting places up on the web.
> 
> I hope its easy to follow. I have highlighted 3 places - The Riverway Restaurant Off EXT 10 M9 - Stirling Castle (Can't miss that one) and the Granada Services Off Exits 9 M80 And M9.
> 
> The choice is yours guys/gals - I don't know how many of you know the area at all, but it is dead easy to navigate around Stirling.
> 
> http://www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


My original suggestion was for the Riverside Restaurant (Riverway???) off of J10 on the M9. Easy to gather there and get a coffee / tea / whatever if there are any stragglers. Still think that that is better than the Granada services, but happy to go with the consensus.

As for the MacDonalds suggestion - was thinking about the one at the Forth Road Bridge.....


----------



## saint

The River House is a resaurant in Castle Business Park just off Ext 10. The Riverway is at Kildean Market which is virtually opposite the River House.
For parking the Riverway has more space.


----------



## BreTT

Ok - I know where you are now.....happy wherever.


----------



## A3DFU

:'( :'( a nay for the 12th Jan from me :'( :'( :'(
I can do the 13th


----------



## rktec

Daniela, the 13th is a Monday isn't it Â :-/, and by the time everyone got to Stirling - it would be dark?

Donny, the wife (being a nurse) needed to be at work at 07.00 Â : Â and shes expecting our first child, so I couldn't really make her walk . . . Â : - I only had '1' dram on Hogmanay Â :-/ , anyway thats all part of the new resolutions . . . (how long will that last I wonder!)

Mc D's at Forth Bridge seems a good shout for me - Breakfast!!! Â ;D and then shall we say meet at Riverway around midday? Â Then we can move onto the Castle car-park for pics (god I hope it good weather as its a bit exposed there) and then offski Â 

If we can all agree on that then all we have to do is organise the route, sa|nTT/Brett - sorry guys but I reckon thats your bag . . . I am more than willing to help, but don't know the area 'that' well Â :-[ . Â However, I am going for a wee jaunt this weekend for a breath of fresh air with the missus - could you outline what you think would be a good route (after we get out of Stirling) with fantastic views to stuff the London village meet pics (what me - competitive Â :-X ) - I can then have a bash at it - call it a test lap Â :

Btw - How was Skye, Old Man of Storr is awesome up close, in fact Skye is brilliant in general - next meet methinks  Â : Â ;D ?


----------



## rktec

Is anyone attending the TTOC AGM?

enter stage left - Scottish rep foz01 . . . but its a bit of a treck, so anyone else Â :-/

I wonder If they'll take minutes - who is the secretary Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU

I've commited myself to the EGM yonks ago!!!! THAT'S why I can't make your meet  ... if I broke my word, however ... but then I NEVER break my word :-/ :'( sniff, sniff :'( :'(
;D ;D yeah: Monday 13th ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rktec

your a slave to the committee already Daniela - surely you can do the length of briTTain in a morning ;D ;D ;D

come on the rest of you - are you coming or not . . . this may just end up being about 5 of us - but I careth not, Im sick of the plethora of London village meets (and centred therabouts) that I can never attend, so I am itching to see one take place in the bonnie land 

I think the 'confirmed' ones are:

BreTT
sa|nTT
Donny
AndyTT
rktec
MikeS
Genie_V1
GOLF_GTTi
mrklunk
ALI

and if Audi are efficient enough:

foz01
neuromancer

. . . looking rosier than I thought


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Going to make a monster effort to be there ...some serious juggling to do on domestic / work front 



> . . . looking rosier than I thought


.....could I be another petal on the flower? 

Jackie x


----------



## genie_v1

Count me in, although I may be 10-15mins late
5 a sides till 11, V quick shower, then Edin>Stirling
CU All
Martin


----------



## MikeS

Count me in also. Anybody travelling down from Aberdeen area???

MikeS


----------



## rktec

its not set inm stone m8 - we can make it 12.30/13.00 Â  Â or seeing as I presume you know the area, we could leave it as noon and you could meet us up in the Castle car-park Â 

whaddyathink Â :-X

MikeS - my wee brother and 'perhaps' foz01 will be going from Aberdeen (and somebodt else?)- I'll get him to IM you when he gets back from the Emerald Isle at the weekend


----------



## BreTT

This is shaping up to be a good turnout! Good effort. Saint is working on some routes - anyone else want to make any suggestions, more than welcome. Roll on next Sunday!


----------



## saint

<-------------- Spot the nooooobie ;D

I am trying to come up with some suggestions for a route for the meet............how long do these things usually last? Or should I say how far are you guys willing to travel?


----------



## BreTT

> <-------------- Spot the nooooobie Â ;D
> 
> I am trying to come up with some suggestions for a route for the meet............how long do these things usually last? Or should I say how far are you guys willing to travel?


As far as I know, this hasn't been done in Scotland before, so there is no "norm". I'd guess that a trip that takes in a varied drive covering a couple of hours will do the trick.

Somewhere to meet up at the end for a coffee or maybe food would be cool (bearing in mind that this is a Scotland event i.e. distances to travel home).

Kilts optional by the way.... ;D ;D ;D (Ladies, mini-kilts compulsory.....  )


----------



## BreTT

> Count me in also. Â Anybody travelling down from Aberdeen area???
> 
> MikeS


Mike, there are two or three people coming down from there - should be no problem to organise a convoy... ;D


----------



## boabt

I can't believe this is going ahead. We have tried to organise this at the begining of last year with no luck, but it is good to see so much interest in it now.

I unfortunately can't make it on th 12th, as I will carving out perfect S's in powder in France from the 11th.

Totally up for another meet in February if this gets arranged.

Is foz01 the scottish committee member then?

Hope you lads and lassies have a good one, and I want a full report on how the day went when I get back.

Rob


----------



## donny

Plenty of options for routes after the Castle/Wallace Monument, but it will depend on what time scale that the folks that have the furthest return trip decide to give themselves.

Another thing to consider is the potential weather conditions which may affect a particular route. If the conditions are similar to what we have this weekend (snow and ice) especially if it is not a major route that doesent see the road gritter out (they hardly do the major routes these days let alone the secondary ones) things may be a pain snow I can handle but on ice well thats diffrent ;D


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hi folks, good to see we are finally having a Scottish meet!!! Is there anyone travelling from the Glasgow area (city centreish!!) ?? If there is, how about meeting up and travelling in 'convoy'.

See ya

ALI


----------



## rktec

> Plenty of options for routes after the Castle/Wallace Monument, but it will depend on what time scale that the folks that have the furthest return trip decide to give themselves.
> 
> Another thing to consider is the potential weather conditions Â which may affect a particular route. If the conditions are similar to what we have this weekend (snow and ice) especially if it is not a major route that doesent see the road gritter out (they hardly do the major routes these days let alone the secondary ones) Â things may be a pain snow I can handle but on ice well thats diffrent Â ;D


I would reckon about 30-45 mins one way, totalling around 1.5 hours (ish) but thats all IMHO - whaddya all think, if we can get a decent route for that sort of time mapped out, then depending on the weather and staying-power Â : Â we could easily just head back whenever it is democratically agreed Â ;D

(maybe we could have an feeding & watering stop half way ? - late lunch/early dinner?)

Rob - ignore my other post about are you coming or not Â : hadn't read the update to this one by then 
:-X


----------



## rktec

<------------------- Â wahey, just noticed that replying to probably just this thread alone has given me '3' star 'established' status!!! Â Â 

*I know - its the simple things . . . Â :-/ *

;D Â ;D Â ;D

P.S.
Hope to have an alternative upgrade to foz01's Chip for 'trial' and comparison Â  - foz m8 whats the news ? Â :-[


----------



## saint

Ok - if you are looking for 35 mins one way then a trip out Aberfoyle direction would be ideal. Roads will be fine.


----------



## rktec

sorted then . . . all we have to do now is turn up, and perhaps if you know of a decent place for food we should maybe book being it a Sunday. Â 

- just thought, with it being a Sunday - we're bound to see Sunday drivers - can't wait to see their faces as one by one about 10 TT's overtake them . . . . Â ;D

So just to recap:

Sunday 12th Jan
meeting at The Riverway Restaurant Off EXT 10 M9 at noon (12.00) (see previous posts for map!

On to Striling Castle for about 13.00 (ish) for pics

. . . then off for a wee convoy Â :

looking forward to it - see you all there Â


----------



## donny

> Ok - if you are looking for 35 mins one way then a trip out Aberfoyle direction would be ideal. Â Roads will be fine.


Is that the A873, A81, A821 then back onto the A84 just North of Callendar I believe there are some stop offs along that route as well SS SirWalter Scott if it is still floating in Loch Katrine there are probably coffee houses along the way (i know there is one just opposite the junction A821/84 with a tourist place selling stuff from Rob Roy country see a bit of history as well ;D)

Donny ;D


----------



## saint

Donny - I will post a map with a couple of possible routes.


----------



## donny

Pity it gets dark so soon just now a good run would be Stirling...Fort William...Spean Bridge...Dalwhinnie... Perth or vice versa about 5 hours and 200 miles

;D spring or summer??? ;D


----------



## rktec

Donny - lets save that one for:

Scottish Meet II
(return of the hagi)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## donny

As long as its not during the Hagi mating season ;D


----------



## vagman

I'm afraid I can't make next Sunday, but hope you guys have a great day. 8)

Maybe next time


----------



## saint

Ok - couple of things.

Route from Aberfoyle to Callander - A821 - a long stretch of that over the Dukes Pass does not get gritted. In cold frosty weather large ice sheets can form over the road and it then becomes quite dangerous.
I am due out that direction tomorrow so i will check current conditions.
Can I suggest as an alternative - a trip from Stirling to Aberfoyle - Callander via A81 - then quick hop to Balquidder or Killin. Since we have had a fair bit of snow on higher ground there will some spectacular backdrops for pics.


----------



## BreTT

> Ok - couple of things.
> 
> Route from Aberfoyle to Callander - A821 - a long stretch of that over the Dukes Pass does not get gritted. In cold frosty weather large ice sheets can form over the road and it then becomes quite dangerous.
> I am due out that direction tomorrow so i will check current conditions.
> Can I suggest as an alternative - a trip from Stirling to Aberfoyle - Callander via A81 - then quick hop to Balquidder or Killin. Since we have had a fair bit of snow on higher ground there will some spectacular backdrops for pics.


Looks like we have a plan. Forecast is for more snow on the east coast this Tuesday. Maybe see how that pans out. Had my first "skating on ice" experience today - happened so quickly that I didn't have time to sh*t myself, but thankfully I'd ESP still on.....

Anyway, route sounds good to me. There is a coffee place at Loch Katrine but it is really just functional and may even be closed at this time of year. Another alternative, Strathyre has a nice tea room/eatery but the lady would probably have a heart attack if we all pitched up together.....

Maybe finalise the plan later this week when we know what the weather is doing?

Looking forward to it! ;D


----------



## donny

A quick question from the missis what passengers are going  kids pets wives  as mine wants to come :-X


----------



## boabt

Donny, Since I am on holiday from Saturday, I am trying to presuade my wife and a friend of hers to go to the meet...just to keep up appearances.
Rob


----------



## BreTT

I expect my missus will want to come along - the alternative will be doing the ironing so.....as far as I am concerned, all welcome.


----------



## rktec

Hmmm - depends how 'spirited' the drive will be Â ;D

My other half is expecting (2mnths to go) and she wouldn't appreciate being 'thrown' round corners and the like . . . besides she would just probably laugh at the TT banter muttering something like "saaaaad & lonely" . . . . Â :-/

Nah - she wants to come with a friend of hers . . . but I think its for the wrong reasons Â 

So, instead - I'll bring my weee bruv - who I expect will bring along his own TT too!!!

;D Â ;D Â ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

If Jackie decides she can afford the time, I'm coming along.... I'm not sure she could find her way out of Dundee let alone find her way to Stirling :

So I shall nominate myself as her navigator, after all I'm her car washer/polisher/maintainer....and apparently general goffer (bet I'll get lost now ;D)

Will probably also get my ears bent when she finds out I've been indulging in some" illegal and unauthorised" posting 

Dave (J's other half)


----------



## BreTT

> If Jackie decides she can afford the time, I'm coming along.... I'm not sure she could find her way out of Dundee let alone find her way to Stirling :
> 
> So I shall nominate myself as her navigator, after all I'm her car washer/polisher/maintainer....and apparently general goffer (bet I'll get lost now ;D)
> 
> Will probably also get my ears bent when she finds out I've been indulging in some" illegal and unauthorised" posting Â
> 
> Dave (J's other half)


I didn't realise that the other half was responsible for all these duties. Mine regularly navigates me around the place - I'll have to make sure that she realises that she has to wash/polish/maintain the car as well. Great news thanks! ;D

Seriously, hope that you can make it. BTW, in case you can, I've checked the weather forecast for Saturday (cleaning duty etc) - 4C and sunny...Sunday is too early to forecast at the moment apparently...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

You are a lucky man; you've got an "other half" that can navigate?

Last time "J" attempted navigating was on the M6 going South, asking her to tell me the names of next 2 towns, in big black letters, on the "big blue" line, (M6) she tells me, WARKESTER ??? (Worcester) and GLUEKESTER ??? (Gloucester)...........took a little while for me to comprehend ;D

Quite possibly, she needs me to navigate.....assuming I survive a more than minor chastisment after she reads this ;D

Really hope we can make it Sunday

Anon 
(It wasn't me who wrote this, honest J, too busy hoovering, cooking, washing etc.)


----------



## saint

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Thats about all i can say.

Looks like I am now all set for Sunday........weather will not be a problem but i suggest the trip north towards Killin etc over the journey west to Aberfoyle.

Small PS. Managed to create 2cm drop with car within an hours of taking delivery.....but it ain't a problem


----------



## rktec

not sure that I completley understood all of that :-/

Do I take it that you are now the proud owner of a HEOWGE grin [smiley=crowngrin.gif] in which case it will be under 40K revs for you on Sunday . . .  ;D

or shall I just go and get my coat now . . . . :-[


----------



## saint

Sorry........ I should have explained a bit more.....but yes.......I am the owner of a new TT and the proud wearer of a huuoooooooge grin......so much so my face hurts......lol ;D  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

rktec


> Do I take it that you are now the proud owner of a HEOWGE grin Â Â in which case it will be under 40K revs for you on Sunday . . . Â Â


Bloody hell  40k revs, Â do new TT's come fitted with jet engines now ;D

...if not may be wise to take aTesco bag with you on Sunday to keep your engine in after collecting all the pieces from the surrounding countryside ;D

Dave / Jackie x


----------



## foz01

Lo folks ;D

car is fixed and back on the road, getting serviced on the friday too so anyone who is wanting a spin in a chipped, Koni/H&R'd one let me know ;D [smiley=clown.gif]

what about the weather, any provisions or is it still all go

Cheers

foz

abd how many plan on going from Aberdeen


----------



## BreTT

> Lo folks ;D
> 
> car is fixed and back on the road, getting serviced on the friday too so anyone who is wanting a spin in a chipped, Koni/H&R'd one let me know ;D [smiley=clown.gif]
> 
> what about the weather, any provisions or is it still all go
> 
> Cheers
> 
> foz
> 
> abd how many plan on going from Aberdeen


Hi foz,

Welcome back! Still go - unless we get a shed load of snow between then and now. There are two or three coming from Aberdeen - get in touch with rktec.....

Can I get a ride in your car??? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neuromancer

Just had confirmation that I get my car tomorrow, so should be on for the meet on Sunday ;D - at running in speed


----------



## rktec

whooops - 4K - you wee rascal you . . .

P.S.

Jackie,

Dave's been illegally signing in . . .


----------



## BreTT

> Just had confirmation that I get my car tomorrow, so should be on for the meet on Sunday ;D - at running in speed


You can keep saint company.... ;D


----------



## andytt

Yo .. it seems to be warming up in Aberdeen today, it was minus 6 on monday!!! the wee snowflake icon went off!!! it was too cold.. hehe....

I'm in aberdeen, so is Foz, thats two, we can meet RKTec in edinburgh maybe? or he can come up here for a night out on Saturday first hehehe.. 

anymore fomr aberdeen? start a list..

AndyTT
Foz01


----------



## saint

Neu - If you are getting car from Stirling Audi I am sure I spotted yours out the back when I collected mine. You have a very nice....... ....... golf umbrella to look forward too.
Oh when you are in there, if it is Stirling, as them about coil packs just before you leave and then watch them squirm.


----------



## MikeS

Andy / Foz,

I am in Stoney and still up for Sunday,

MikeS


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Today at 1:13pm rktec wrote:


> Dave's been illegally signing in


Spotted and sorted, lots of "ING" for him, cleanING, , cookING, shoppING, hooverING, dustING, polishING, noddING in agreement at all my suggestions....Oh, the list goes on ;D

And I'm lookING good for Sunday(my 'ING' contribution) and Dave will be navigatING 

Aberdeen and points south gang; what route are you taking to Stirling? Passing through Dundee? If so, could me and my "Silver Beasty" join the convoy?

Jackie X


----------



## donny

So where are we going  who is meeting up at McD's at the Forth Road Bridge fo the drive to Stirling I hope to be there ;D


----------



## BreTT

> So where are we going  who is meeting up at McD's at the Forth Road Bridge fo the drive to Stirling I hope to be there Â ;D


I'll be there (McDonalds that is) - can't remember what time we decided but I think it was around 11am. As for route....well depends on weather to an extent I guess.

JackiesTT - can I bring my car around to your house for some washING, polishING, and hooverING please? Hope you can make it!


----------



## rktec

[feeling sorry for self + moaning]

Would you fkin believe it!!!!!!   

Client has to spend his allocated yearly budget, - therefore the Quantity Surveyor has to price the building project a.s.a.f.p., - therefore he needs all the information (drwgs/spec/etc) to do this, - THERFORE -> muggins here has been asked to work the last few evenings AND the WEEKEND . . . of course I said that I can only work Saturday and that on religious grounds, Sunday was my day of r.e.s.t:

*R*eplenishing my *E*go by *S*panking my *T*T ;D

However - given that I am trying (hard-ish) not to get made redundant at the end of the month (1/2 the orifice has to go!) do I, or don't I :-/ this simply isn't fair - what a bitch of a choice!

Particularly when I have to sell the TT soon and this will be my first/last TT meet :-[ (and its in Scotland! - wahey!)

*sigh* . . . all the things I have had to cancel that I was doing 'just' for the first ever Scottish Meet:

- Powerbulbs, the lot . . .
- Revo Technik trial to compare with foz's S/C . . .
- De-badged with TT-shop RS badges in lieu of . . .
- Beves springs and RS4 replicas . . .

not worth it really now that I am  *we* are selling 

Ever get the feeling that you did something wrong in a past life . . . I wish I knew what it was so I could have made sure it was worth it! 

[/feeling sorry for self + moaning]


----------



## rktec

Oh bugger it . . . (down V : )

I'll see you all at Mc D's @ 11

;D ;D ;D

'tis better to have loved and lost . . . .' 

'If your gonna go out - do it in style'

etc. . . etc. . . etc. . .

P.S.

Mr Moderator Sir - I nominate the above thread for swift removal into the sad b*stards Forum :-X


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

BreTT Posted on: Jan 8th, 2003, 11:44pm


> JackiesTT - can I bring my car around to your house for some washING, polishING, and hooverING please? Hope you can make it!


.......All form an orderly queue ;D

Posted by: rktec Posted on: Today at 9:32pm


> [feeling sorry for self + moaning]


TT and job?....you have my sympathy; some tough decisions 

Jackie x


----------



## MikeS

Jackie,

I will be passing through Dundee. Not sure what the other Aberdeen guys are doing.

MikeS


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

MikeS,

Great!  Are you going for breakfast in McD's....or intending to go via Perth to Stirling?

Either way, how about meeting up in Dundee?....will get back to you tomorrow. 

Jackie x


----------



## foz01

what times everyone meeting in Stirling.

Mike i will be coming from Aberdeen and will be passing through Dundee, perth to get to Stirling so would be up for brekkie somewhere 

not sure if Andy is going down to the Burger in advace


----------



## rktec

he was last time I heard - hes either coming down with u lot, or coming down Sat night for a drink first . . . can u I.M. him though, Â :-/ Â he is doing an offshore prep course at the mo, so I'll probably give him a ring at lunch to find out his plans - where are you guys meeting in Aberdeen (spose it would have to be about 8.30-9 on a Sunday Â  ? -> hour to Dundee, meet-up - then hour to Edz) Â :

think the plan for Edinburgh was that we were to meet at about 11 in the Burger joint to top up our cholesterol/blood pressure/heart attack probability for about 15-30mins and still give us plenty of time to cruise along to Stirling Â 

Cheers for the sympathy 'J TT' - I need it (wife isn't really a car/TT lover Â  ) Â - so Im calling this 'my last stand' Â ;D

Oh - sorry I missed the bit that you were going thru Perth . . . so far its about 12-12.30 in the Riverdale err -RiverWAY Car-park - so that we can congregate and get to the Castle by about 1-ish Â :-X


----------



## genie_v1

Guy at the office may be at Castle with his new toy(Canon EOS D60 Digital Camera) to take some shots (thats photographer jargon for piccies) as long as nobody minds. He will post them on a gallery for us all to have a wee look at later.
The only problem is -he drives a multipla!


----------



## rktec

> Guy at the office may be at Castle with his new toy(Canon EOS D60 Digital Camera) to take some shots (thats photographer jargon for piccies) as long as nobody minds. He will post them on a gallery for us all to have a wee look at later.
> The only problem is -he drives a multipla!


LOL 

Right then - who's brave enough to wear the Kilt !!! 

Could I really be arsed hand-washing and polishing my car in sub zero temperatures in my Edinburgh Car park facing the bloody coast! - or will I just take a trip past the IMO car valeting centre one last time  

See you all there . . .


----------



## saint

No.......... :-/ Its freezing here today. Gave the car a quick wash and before I could get the soap on it the water had frozen..............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. However apart from that its a boooootiful day.
Was up past castle today and the view across to the Wallace Mon, and the Ochills was stunning. Living near and working in Stirling esp up in the cemeteries etc - you always seems to become blind to what is around you.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Posted by: foz01 Today at 10:43am


> Mike i will be coming from Aberdeen and will be passing through Dundee, perth to get to Stirling so would be up for brekkie somewhere


foz01 / Mike

How about Burger King on the Kingsway , Dundee 

Pick a time and we'll meet you all there...not sure how long to allow for trip to Stirling ???

Dave (illegally posting again) ;D


----------



## MikeS

Dave / Foz

How's about 1030 in Dundee? Time for a quick bite and then on to Stirling.

MikeS


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Posted by: MikeS Today at 10:12pm



> How's about 1030 in Dundee? Time for a quick bite and then on to Stirling.


Sounds good to me....see you Sunday 

BTW Do you know how to get to meeting place in Stirling?

Jackie x (and Dave..I s'pose)


----------



## saint

there is a map posted by me a few pages back - gives location of Riverway venue

http://www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

sa|nTT,

Thanks for the map .........Now will I drive? or will I navigate?........Oh decisions,decisions. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ;D

Jackie X


----------



## BreTT

Typical! After nearly two weeks of reasonable sunny weather, the forecast is for rain "everywhere" in Scotland on Sunday. I don't care, I'll be there!

See all ya all then.

Brett


----------



## BreTT

> Guy at the office may be at Castle with his new toy(Canon EOS D60 Digital Camera) to take some shots (thats photographer jargon for piccies) as long as nobody minds. He will post them on a gallery for us all to have a wee look at later.
> The only problem is -he drives a multipla!


I don't see a problem with that - everyone has their cross to bear! I don't think I'll be wearing my kilt - I don't want to scare too many people off when getting into and out of the car! No way that would be able to be done gracefully!


----------



## rktec

"10.30 @ Bk on the Kingsway" - is that the one next to Wickes Hardware Store in that business-pary-type-thingmy, if so I'll let AndyTT know (bruv) also where are you guys in Aberdeen meeting up so I can let him know that too? (round 9-9.30ish probably?) :-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

rktec Posted Today at 8:47am 


> "10.30 @ Bk on the Kingsway" - is that the one next to Wickes Hardware Store in that business-pary-type-thingmy, if so I'll let AndyTT know (bruv) also where are you guys in Aberdeen meeting up so I can let him know that too? (round 9-9.30ish probably?)


rktec,
No, No, No! That is McDonalds...to get to Burger King, instead of turning left onto Kingsway from Aberdeen / Dundee Rd, turn right (as if heading to Perth) onto Kingsway. Burger King is about 1.5 miles on left hand side, just past Tesco. BK is situated in retail park.

Mike / foz, you OK for finding BK on kingsway?

Jackie x


----------



## MikeS

Jackie - OK for Burger King at 1030 

rktec / AndyTT / foz - I am in Stonehaven, what time will you be passing from Aberdeen? I could meet you at the Shell garage (off the Spurryhillock turn off) at about 0930?

MikeS


----------



## foz01

lo, i thought the mtg was stirling 12:30?

from abdn was gonna leave at 10:30 with a food stop at the dundee king around 11:30?

Mike what dya reckon?

foz


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Posted by:foz01 Today at 3:33pm 


> lo, i thought the mtg was stirling 12:30?
> 
> from abdn was gonna leave at 10:30 with a food stop at the dundee king around 11:30?
> 
> Mike what dya reckon?


foz01, Mike, rktec & Andy..and anyone else

Not normally given to swearing...but, F$*&?!*) h!Â£$%.....Aberdeen to Dundee 1 hr, VERY quick eats and to Stirling in less than 1 hr!!!!

Easy to see who's got a chipped TT ;D....I think, for me personally, it's going to be just a bit too fast, (Dundee to Stirling) Â :

I'm planning to stop at BK at 1030, some brekie, and then make my way to Stirling, leaving about 1100ish.

Please let me Know what everyone intends. You "go faster" boys, I'll be ready for your "jet wash" as you pass me on route ;D

Btw, rktec, you coming down from Aberdeen...thought you were in Edinburgh?..or have I got it all wrong 

Jackie x


----------



## Silversea

Could someone remind me of the time ??? Is it for 11:30 - 12:00 ish.

Thanks!
Des.


----------



## MikeS

Jackie / Foz / Andy

Still on for 1030 ish at BK in Dundee, then off to Stirling for 1200-1230 ish.

How about 0945 in Stonehaven?

MikeS


----------



## andytt

ok dokey folks..

i'm meeting my cousin in Momifieth tomorrow morning and taking him, 7 miles north of dundee. so i can meet you all there at 10:30 the burger king on the kingsway.. no problemo.

i'll text Foz and tell him i'll be leaving earlier. we had planned to leave at 10:30. but if ur all going to be there a that time it's ocol wit me. and brekkie sounds good!!

MikeS, 
07866 423 699
if u wanna call me and arrange tomorrow,. but 9:45 at the shell garage should be ok.. is it on the dual crriageway? i think i know where u are?
see ya!


----------



## BreTT

> lo, i thought the mtg was stirling 12:30?
> 
> from abdn was gonna leave at 10:30 with a food stop at the dundee king around 11:30?
> 
> Mike what dya reckon?
> 
> foz


Hi foz,

12:00 for 12:30 heading to castle around 13:00 was the thought.....see you tomorrow.

Brett


----------



## donny

> 12:00 for 12:30 heading to castle around 13:00 was the thought.....see you tomorrow.


Above times sound OKAY to me. Might not make the McDs RV due to work. but will hope to be at the Riverside as above.


----------



## donny

What is happening after the castle, is there going to be a cruise and if so can the route(s) be posted in case I have to play catchupi.e. is Wallace on the agenda etc.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hi folks, just had a look at the map sa|nt posted. As I am not familiar with the area, can someone tell me if, after getting off the M9 at J10, is the Riverway Restaurant easy to find or would I need further directions?? (don't want to get lost do I )

Regards

ALI


----------



## saint

M9 North J 10 - 1st Roundabout 3rd Exit (Stirling) - 2nd Roundabout 1st Exit - Fuel Station infront of you on small dual carriage way - turn left into that - Riverway is just behind the station.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Thanks for the reply sa|nTT.

Hopefully see you all tomorrow. 

ALI


----------



## rktec

So, is anyone breakfasting with me at the Bridge Burger Bar Â ;D or will I just spend an extra wee bit in bed . . . Â 

. . . er I mean hard at work in the orifice dear - Oops thats torn it! Â :-/


----------



## BreTT

> So, is anyone breakfasting with me at the Bridge Burger Bar Â ;D or will I just spend an extra wee bit in bed . . . Â
> 
> . . . er I mean hard at work in the orifice dear - Oops thats torn it! Â :-/


I'll be there for 11:00 so will miss breakfast as I think it stops at 10:30....see you there!


----------



## BreTT

> What is happening after the castle, is there going to be a cruise and if so can the route(s) be posted in case I have to play catchupi.e. is Wallace on the agenda etc.


Donny,

You have IM.

Brett


----------



## saint

Its a pity the Wallace Mon and Bruce are inaccessible to cars - but there are good views (backdrops) to the Wallace Mon from Stirling Castle.


----------



## rktec

beauty sleep time chaps & chapesses, - time to tuck up your TT's in their bed and say good night . . .

what do I know . . . Im still at work  : 

[sad and evil ploy to deplete office resources]

I will print out about 10 or so Maps of the 'cruise' area . . . just in case ;D 

[/sad and evil ploy to deplete office resources]

BreTT - good shout about Mc D's - I'll try and make it b4 10.30 as Im not sure I could stomache a Big Mac at 11 int mornin' [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## saint

You guys BETTER be up in the morning - you have my car to wash......


----------



## rktec

Right thats it, Im off home - had enough . . . seriously contemplated giving the car a decent wash and wax just now, however :

- its too fkin cold
- too fkin dark
- Im tired Â :-/
- everyone else has newer TTs than mine - so mine will look 'matt' in comparison anyway! Â ;D
- it will probably rain overnight
- dirt and grime from just getting to Stirling will be phenomenal
- Dave wil lprobably be 'ing'-ing Jackie's TT at every stop anyway, so I'll just offer better working conditions and poach himÂ :

Is that enough excuses now - can I still turn up if my TT is dirty ?

Is that a TTOC/UK TT Forum misdemeanor (sp) ?

Sod it Im tired, if you are looking for TT'ers in the Car-park - I'll be the one with an 'off-Silver' TT and Heowge bags under me eyes! Â 

Good morning to one and all! Â


----------

